

7 Recurring Revenue Recipes for Freelancers - rmcastil
http://ryancastillo.org/7-recipes-recurring-revenue/

======
mneil
How to generate recurring revenue:

Step one, buy his book

Step two, write your own book

Step three, list your book for sell on hacker news

~~~
rmcastil
I get what you're saying. HN is known as a place to generate traffic for your
product. After all, that's why I posted it here.

